# Kali at 15 months



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey guys! I bought Kali (Wasja vom Haus Brezel) as a pet and she has been spayed so she will not be shown, but I have had many knowledgeable conformation folks tell me I should have shown her and that she could have easily finished. (My sister is active in the AKC Boxer Club, so I'm frequently around handlers/judges etc.) She's from West German Showlines so I didn't think she would fit the mold for AKC conformation, and she's my first GSD so I'm definitely not an expert. We're still working on the stacking as you can tell, but I was just curious what you all thought of her? She's 15 months old and 75 pounds.
Appreciate all your comments of my girl :wub:

Wasja Vom Haus Brezel - German shepherd dog


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

No comments on my girl's conformation? Poor Kali


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

She is a nice moderately angled dog with a pretty face and good expression. In one picture, the way you have her posed makes her hind end look all tucked up, but the other picture shows her much better. Just by looking at the photos I don't think she'd fit the mold well for either AKC or the German conformation ring due to their preferences of extreme angulation, but in my opinion that's probably a good thing, lol! I bet she would place well in UKC or in IABCA shows as they tend to favor the more moderately angled and working dogs, and if you did want to show her, UKC does have a conformation class for spayed/neutered dogs. It's purely for the fun and experience of it. She's a pretty girl!


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you very much! She is training for agility and fly ball right now..I will have to look into UKC. Thanks for the information


----------



## JonnyRico (Sep 21, 2010)

Not an expert on conformation, but I do know a good looking dog when I see one!! Besides, she has a great name!!! I have a 15 mo. old female also named Kali!


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

Agility and flyball are fun, I do both! I bet you two will do very well! Good luck!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Kali could be my dog's sister. Mine is 15 months 25" and 66 pounds, closer to the female average. My album shows her at 1 year and younger.
Kali is fairly straight-backed and probably would not do well in shows because they are getting ridiculous about angulation. I bet she moves beautifully. You have a great looking dog there, enjoy her and be proud.


----------



## MariaVon (Oct 19, 2010)

Hello Everyone! (my first post)

I am interested of your experience working with HausBrezel. 
Can you tell me a little bit more? I am looking to buy a dog from them(her, Toni), and I have some concerns.

Thank you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very pretty girl !


----------



## Iceberg (Oct 6, 2010)

I highly recommend Haus Brezel. Toni is very professional and I am very happy with our dog Gabi.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

She's a very pretty girl!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

she's lookin good


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Max is from Haus Brezel and I highly recommend this breeder as well.


----------



## nikkiscriv (Feb 10, 2010)

Oops, I just stumbled across this thread again. Please feel free to PM me for more information about Toni and Haus Brezel. I wouldn't trade my girl for anything in the world


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Your girl has gotten BIG! We miss you guys Saturday mornings. Zoe has gotten much better out there.


----------

